# sig 522 disassembly question



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all! Got me a new sig 522 swat quad rail this week. Tried to retract the front takedown pin but it's very tight and won't budge at all.I was able to retract the rear takedown pin easy but not the front pin. I know the pins are captive and will not fully remove but the front pin won't even budge at all when I tried to retract it manually.I was wondering if any of you guys have encountered this and any suggestions/solutions/tools you can share will be much appreciated. Right now.I'm not able to separate the trigger casing from the receiver. I would also appreciate if anyone can show or tell me how to remove the quadrail from the receiver/barrel . The manual that came with this swat 522 quadrail does not have any info regarding removing the quadrail ,it only shows /tell how to remove the classic polymer hand guard(classic swiss style) but tells nothing about removing the alloy quad rail(swat style).Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

caloy said:


> Hi all! Got me a new sig 522 swat quad rail this week. Tried to retract the front takedown pin but it's very tight and won't budge at all.I was able to retract the rear takedown pin easy but not the front pin. I know the pins are captive and will not fully remove but the front pin won't even budge at all when I tried to retract it manually.I was wondering if any of you guys have encountered this and any suggestions/solutions/tools you can share will be much appreciated. Right now.I'm not able to separate the trigger casing from the receiver. I would also appreciate if anyone can show or tell me how to remove the quadrail from the receiver/barrel . The manual that came with this swat 522 quadrail does not have any info regarding removing the quadrail ,it only shows /tell how to remove the classic polymer hand guard(classic swiss style) but tells nothing about removing the alloy quad rail(swat style).Thanks in advance for the info.


The front pin on mine was stiff too. I have a 3/8" dowel rod that I used to tap it out. Once you get it started it gets better. I applied a light coat of oil and it wasn't as bad the second time around.

I don't know what to tell you about the quadrail since I have the classic model.


----------



## Close2OKC (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey all,
I just ran into the same problem. I figured it out, and reassembled without a problem. Give me a little time, and I'll post instructions to the best of my ability.


----------



## Close2OKC (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hope this helps*

http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/CmsContent/documents/OwnerManual/QUADRAILINSTALLATION.pdf

The quadrail is the same on the 522


----------



## 66dartkid (Mar 1, 2012)

Close20kc, I realize this thread is almost 2 years old but I was wondering if you still would be able to post your solution to the stuck front takedown pin on the 522 SWAT. I just picked one up and encountered the same problem. Thanks!


----------



## supermystere (Apr 19, 2014)

I know this might be a thread almost 6 years old, but I encountered the same problem with my sig 522 swat, I cant reassemble upper and lower receiver because of the missaligned front push pin. If someone knows how to solve it I appreciate some help. 
The only casualty was my ego, looked like an idiot at the range and everyone tried to help but failed.


----------

